# Need a new shampoo for my fluffs



## rcranf1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone
im looking to get a new shampoo for snowy and star. Just looking for some recommendations. Snowys coat is more cottony as stars is pretty fluffy and silky if that makes sense. any and all recommendations please


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Pure Paws (silk line) or Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I found that I must use a Clarifying shampoo at least once a month or the products build up. The coat mats more easily and takes forever to dry.


----------



## rcranf1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use Pure Paws (silk line) or Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I found that I must use a Clarifying shampoo at least once a month or the products build up. The coat mats more easily and takes forever to dry.


the products listed cause a lot of build up and i must use a clarifying shampoo if i was to purchase this line is what i get from this. How is the shampoo itself when it comes to cleaning, and leaving the dog looking nice and fluffy or silky? I will have to google these and check them out as well


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What clarifying shampoo do you recommend???


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

*I love this new shampoo*

I just discovered this new shampoo that I love. It's luxurious and all natural and my fluffs who have allergies are doing really well with it. It's called Sofee & Co and you can find it on amazon. Leaves them silky soft and smelling so nice!
Lathers up nicely and it seems to keep them cleaner longer!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So far I like the CC Spectrum 10 the best all around. I just received the Chrisman Moisture unleashed, but she just had a bath, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Liz, do they list the ingredients on it, I can't find it on their site? What kind of coats do yours have and do you have before/after pics? 



Bing said:


> I just discovered this new shampoo that I love. It's luxurious and all natural and my fluffs who have allergies are doing really well with it. It's called Sofee & Co and you can find it on amazon. Leaves them silky soft and smelling so nice!
> Lathers up nicely and it seems to keep them cleaner longer!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love CC Spectrum 10 Shampoo and Conditioner. It's really all I use.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Pure Paws, silk or reconstruction line


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm currently using K9 Competition, Keratin+ line, it reduces the matting, and it cleans the hair so well (and my dog is getting very dirty, all the time):


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. And I also use the CC Clarifying shampoo about once a month.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too checked the ingredients and could not find them either??? I would prefer to know what is in a shampoo before I purchase it for either one of our Dogs.


----------



## rcranf1 (Jun 29, 2012)

hey everyone i ended up getting Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and the precious drops. it was on sale for a package deal so i took it. Thanks


----------

